# New to the Game



## WashingtonBob (Nov 23, 2005)

I am coming in somewhat late to hunting and shooting, and have a few questions for which I would like some advice. I went hunting for the first time in Early November - Elk out by Natches Washington, and just had a great time. I was using a friends 303 British. Since then, I have been doing some research and have decided on the following plan. Remember, I have no real prior shooting experience. Anyway, I plan to purchase a 22LR for learning the basics this winter, cheaper ammo then a big gun. This gun would also be used by my Grandkids to learn to shoot. I would then purchase a Tikka 30-06 for the 2006 hunting seasons, dear and elk. My questions are around the 22LR. Going in, I figured I would run down to Walmart and pick something up for about $100. Well, I ended up at Kesselrings looking at a CZ452 ZKM Special for 250. Now for the questions. Is there any advantage to learning on a good 22 (250)as opposed to a $100 22 from Walmart? The CZ seems to be bigger/longer then the Marlins at Walmart. Is there an advantage to learning on a longer gun as opposed to the shorter? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

The best .22 you can buy is the Ruger 10/22. You can get one for not much more than $100.00 and you won regret buying it. I think most guys on the forum will echo that sentiment. Good luck.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

WashingtonBob you can never be to late to start hunting and shooting. CZ has a great reputation as a good rifle however so does Marlin, you will find no advantage to a learning experience with either. You can not go wrong with either choice, the size difference will not enhance or dimminish the learning experience either althought you may prefer a certain type size and fit! Stay away from the Ruger 10/22 oh they are fine 22's but are troublesome to clean and maintain. The bolt realease is also problemattic for a new shooter. I would go with a marlin but thats just me.


----------



## WashingtonBob (Nov 23, 2005)

OK, one other question I forgot. The Tikka I plan to purchase is a bolt action while the suggested 10/22 appears to only come in Semi-auto. Is there an advantage to learning on a bolt action, if you plan to be using a bolt action later?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I agree with the 10/22 suggestion, good gun. Only other one I would suggest is a nice condition, used Marlin bolt action, also a very accurate gun.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

Ruger 10/22 for semi-auto, ruger 77/22 for bolt action.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

As much as I love my 10-22's, I am going to say purchase the best 22lr that you can. It is the gun you will shoot the most. It should be of the same action type that you will choose for your big game gun. Purchase a nice 22, put good glass on it, and you will never regret your purchase. I have 12 22lr rifles, and the one I love and enjoy shooting the most is my browning A-bolt 22lr. Truth be told, if I was smart I would sell the others and purchase another high end 22. For my 10 year old son, I purchased a top end Remington bolt action and I think he will still be shooting it when he has kids. The cheaper 22's are still very good, don't get me wrong, but the adult sized and weight 22's will be better practice because they are more simular to you hunting gun. And, I very seldom want or recomend others to spend more for the higher end products because I am cheap. This is one of the few exceptions to this rule at least for me. Welcome to the world of hunting, I think you will like it.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

My suggestion to you is this select a 22 in a bolt action that fits you as closely as posible to the Tikka. Try to make it close in wieght and also set it up as you would your Tikka(scoped or not ). Then lastly buy a sling and learn to use your sling and 22 in the field positions that you will most likely will be hunting in. (ie offhand siting kneeling what ever the case maybe or from a treestand.) Spend as much time as you can doing this. Then after you feel comfortable shooting that 22 in your field positions and you are doing it accurately. Then switch to your Tikka in 30-06 and do the same until you are proficient with it. When you switch to your 30-06 remember to shorten your shooting sessions until you become comfortable with the added recoil. But never forget you owe it to yourself and to the game to be versed with the weapon you intend to hunt with! My dad told me as a young man beware the man with one gun he just may know how to use it. Hope this helped


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I agree with the 10/22. It was my first rifle. Well, not the base one...I got the limited-edition TALM factory race gun, but...I'm an equipment junkie, sue me.

The great thing about the 10/22 is that it'll grow with your shooting skill. Start off with a base one because it's cheap. Play with it, then swap the barrel for a heavy-guage fluted one, and since you have to take the stock off to do that, you might as well put an aftermarket stock on. Then go and do a trigger job, kits for that are pretty cheap.

Some barrels will cost you as much as the gun did. Stocks can get pricey. But if you go all the way and do the full build-up, you'll have something you can really be proud of, something you made yourself. I do silly build-ups all the time. It's addicting.

My name is Dave, and it's been 3 days since I last bought a part for my AR15...("Hi, Dave"). :beer:

But you have the right idea with using the 10/22 to train up. Not so sure about the Tikka. Personally, I do better with a Savage 10FP-LE2 that cost about half as much as a Tikka around here.

Remember...it's about getting a rifle that's as good as you are, not the best rifle you can get. It doesn't matter a lick if the rifle can shoot a 1/8 MOA group if you can't keep it on the paper. :wink:

But ya got the right idea. A much better idea than some people I know that've been doing this for 30 years.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

WashingtonBob,

Not that I think a 10/22 is a bad idea but to answer your other question I think that it is a good idea to select a bolt action 22 to practice with. It will get you into the groove of things and when you shoot your hunting rifle it wil feel more natural cycling the bolt on that rifle also.


----------

